# Love And Sexuality Poems



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Love And Sexuality


A poem written about love, which compares its ways that includes sexuality as opposed to the forms that be plutonic.

Love may it be as sexuality 
that leadeth bodies to acts of carnality 
strokes, touches that maketh the spirit take rise 
though they be merely of the flesh 
all for committing the body and our souls 
to be inspired to take flight 
going beyond the frame work 
of what we know to be our corpulent self 

However may we question if love not 
haveth strength sufficient to stand on its own axis 
for if adoration exclusively be a phenomenon of mind 
caused by a being whose qualities we place above ourselves 
then need there be contact of a physical nature 
other than what passes the eye 

Be it love by necessity sexuality? 
Need there be this contact 
which perhaps lends loam to our bodies 
evading the essence of the sentiments 
that of own strength suffice to gallantly declare love? 
would not the force created 
by the sentiments of the mind find themselves 
susceptible by the more lethargic crude 
matter that allow us not to transcend 
to luminous beings of grace
Is it be our nature be too base 
for higher emotions of the spirit to dwell in us 
thus it be via contact which arriveth in the form 
of comic acts that serve no further purpose 
than delight of the moment. 

For if love be truly of a higher tonality 
than all other known to us 
capable of ennoblement of our spirits 
than can our corporal secretions purely degrade this 
which our minds have conceived 
with intent of elevation the basic soft tissue that 
composeth our earthly souls? 

If ever there be queries that haveth not counters 
for their rhetoric not grant their blessing this be one 
for whose acumen be up to decide for others?
Fore constantly be the ways of adoring that shalt seekth 
same vocation as yee whose adoration beth thy guide 
to rapture of the sanity
yet be it that some might intend to don 
it is not the wisdom of the erudite 
that be apt to resolution of what love might behold 

Love And Sexuality (Part Two)

A poem about how sexuality is not enhanced by love of the inner being but requires only adoration of what be visible to the eye and its implications from within. 

What be sexuality but bodies
twisted celestial from ecstasy 
so unreleased, agonizing, unspent, 
buttressing 

All made to surface 
giving rise to outbursts 
of most fierce nature 
in actions primitive 
or elevated of humanity 

Sexuality be generous hands 
reaching out for zones 
of erogenous kind all to create 
but extreme sensations 
surpassing all reason 
be it season that might

Sexuality in flight of height 
she delivers novelty and virtue 
to soul which be whole 
of delicacy yet in ye 
be lack of worship 
for shall it be constraint 
to take weakness of soul over flesh 

Love be it of necessity 
ingredient required 
by those engaging 
in acts of sexuality 
as two via stroking 
caress of finger or 
tongue arrive at 
carnality’s gate to open

Shall desire and lust be 
considered mere if not 
in the society of 
sentimental emotion 
oh, why be it so? 

For does not sexuality 
elevate spirit to what be 
bliss of purity 
as to find not rival 
in entity other yet 
it be for some but 
result of love as mean 
to an end never she 
for her own

This be still ponder 
we can for rationale 
corporal attraction of 
seeking admiration 
in face or curves 
should come in result 
of love deemed higher in fiber

For in faith I have it be 
contained how sexuality 
needeth but itself to climax 
in spending energy 
for adoration but to flesh 
in shape visible to eye 
not of depth beyond 

Sexuality, An Act Of Virtue 

A poem arguing that virtue can not be lost by sexuality but rather gained by it.

Sexuality be it the act of bodies
celestial to their beholder 
colliding in an intrusion 
with lustful intentions 
to give rise to all Senses 
be they of the flesh 
or the spirit that inhabit within

Sexuality be it an act of maturity 
in both genders that maketh 
eye begin to seek out beauty 
within its opposite 
while minds expand 
beyond confines of gravity 
to levity that surges beyond clouds 
making inclusive all that childhood 
repelled with its ways that knew not 
to treasure that of the highest value

Sexuality be it an act of development 
for the feminine gender 
causing the growth of mounds
where there none were
and tresses of many a superior redden 
to cover what which was barren 
in what composes all that be femininity 

Sexuality may it be as is 
the act of deliverance 
of the seed of what be 
prolongation to species 
of humanity for when deprived 
of this exchange those that be 
would end to come no more 

sexuality may it be all 
but if one exceeding rest 
may sexuality yield to virtue’s ascend 
for does it not lift the mind 
to where earthy matter be alien 

Sexuality may it be 
to the deities that which they seize 
with most envy of their created ones 
for motivated by trepidation 
of possessing the flesh 
which may wither they deprive themselves of 
the only bona fide harmony that be acknowledged 

Sexuality may it be 
that which Gods condemn 
and attempt to soil 
for in all their supremacy 
this is be unattainable to those 
who live eternally


----------

